# lighting over 10 gal?



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

What would be considered high light over a 10 gal. I am in the market for new lighting and I am interested in the orbit 80w, aquatraders 65w, and the coralife 95w. all power compacts. I understand that the wpg rule does not work over smaller tanks so is there any kind of rule to follow for nano planted tanks? I am using diy c02 and dosing pdmm and phosphates. I currently have 2x13w power compacts so is this considered low light over a 10?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

akamakaveli said:


> What would be considered high light over a 10 gal. I am in the market for new lighting and I am interested in the orbit 80w, aquatraders 65w, and the coralife 95w. all power compacts. I understand that the wpg rule does not work over smaller tanks so is there any kind of rule to follow for nano planted tanks? I am using diy c02 and dosing pdmm and phosphates. I currently have 2x13w power compacts so is this considered low light over a 10?
> [snapback]1100801[/snapback]​


26w of power compact light over a 10 gal will grow anything you can find to put in it. Anything over that would be overkill IMO. Definately need the DIY CO2 with it too. Doing good there, just keep it running good. If you want anything else as far as fertilizers, try a bit of chelated iron. The PMDD, and phosphate is a great choice for that small tank. WTG! I think your set up will do great, just be patient







post some pics when it gets going!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I would consider it lower light with overall lumens used. Also considering you have 13 watts of intensity per bulb. A single 26watt bulb will have a much higher lumen then two 13 watt bulbs. All three of the kits are high light conditions. I would buy the cheapest one personally, probably the 65. Watch your po4, no3 pretty closely. They fluxuate a lot in a smaller tank with high lighting. I remember having to do waterchanges everyday to keep the phosphates down in my 10 gal nano. And watch your pH closely if your running co2. Things can crash quickly as well.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I want to have a high light setup so Ill be upgrading my lighting. Ive found a Custom Sea Life 2x40 watt fixture made for a 10 gal on ebay and Ill be getting this one hopefully. Ill be sure to keep a close eye on phosphates and nitrates. My fish load is light (2 small dwarf puffers), so that should not be a problem. I keep on top of my c02 and have a kH of around 5-6 so my pH stays pretty constant. Theres some pix of my setup here. Ill update with some pix once I am finished with my setup.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i have a 5g with 20w of light and its very bright and grows everythign i have put in so far, i am concidering another 10-15w but i would never go higher than that, it would just be overkill and im sure i would have algea problems.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

akamakaveli said:


> Thanks for the replies. I want to have a high light setup so Ill be upgrading my lighting. Ive found a Custom Sea Life 2x40 watt fixture made for a 10 gal on ebay and Ill be getting this one hopefully. Ill be sure to keep a close eye on phosphates and nitrates. My fish load is light (2 small dwarf puffers), so that should not be a problem. I keep on top of my c02 and have a kH of around 5-6 so my pH stays pretty constant. Theres some pix of my setup here. Ill update with some pix once I am finished with my setup.
> [snapback]1105312[/snapback]​


Yea, I like your setup so far buddy.... I have since stoped giving a crap about my nano and thined it out to about nothing. I guess I dont have time for fish anymore with 60 hours of work and the gym 7 days a week. Oh well. Heres my setup just because. It is choking from neglect.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

What size tank is that? also what kind of lighting are you currently using? what kind of plant is that in the middle is it just me or does it have some red color to it?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

10 gal, same as yours. I am running 29 watts of light over it. A 15 bulb and a 14, 6700K and 10000K, so I stocked it with some lower light plants. The plant in the middle is a red wendtii crypt. I had some really bad crypt melt with all mine. They seem to be pushing out some new growth though after all the original leaves melted. No ferts, no co2. Just waterchanges.


----------

